

Google's nightmare: Facebook 'Like' replaces links - jfi
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/04/29/cashmore.google.facebook/index.html

======
jfi
Facebook's Like button allows the company to mechanical turk content rankings
which could challenge PageRank's authority. Facebook could (and probably will)
combine this Like data with their own PageRank-like link analysis, adding
another layer of relevance, one which they would solely own. Facebook web-
search feature coming out soon?

------
ableal
_Facebook Optimization may be the new SEO_

A death sentence for the "like buttons", if I ever heard one.

(If the 'darkside' SEO turn their attention to it, I'd guess the buttons will
be gamed into uselessness in six months flat, with no recourse in sight.)

~~~
jfi
Excellent point. There are too many opportunities to use the Like buttons for
evil (see:
[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_to_trick_users_into...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/how_to_trick_users_into_liking_facebook_pages_theyre_not_on.php)).

